# Poll: Should the NYC Marathon go on as scheduled?



## Cornhead (Nov 2, 2012)

Just curious what everyone thinks.


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't think it's a good idea...
I have way too many friends without electricity and some without homes...  
A couple posters from AZ that I'm friends with got destroyed... 

Resources should be used to get things up and running...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2012)

I can't decide.  Part of me feels that if the marathon generates millions for local charities in need right now, that that would be a good thing.  The other part of me feels that the police, FD and medical personnel are probably needed elsewhere at this time.  

I guess I'd need to know the exact number of personnel being taken away from the recovery efforts to have a true opinion.  I think people going crazy on Facebook over the use of a couple of generators that were probably leased long ago is a bit over the top.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 2, 2012)

Cancel or postpone it.

There are organized groups both online and blogging to organize violence against the runners. While that makes about as much sense as getting angry at the electric repair guy trying to restore power, this is going to be ugly if it goes off.

I am ashamed at how some people react in times of crisis.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 2, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

No it should not go on, it needs to be cancelled. To much work to do in the city. Cops need to be on streets patrolling.neighborhoods, not doing security. And just to much damage that has to be fixed first.


----------



## noski (Nov 2, 2012)

After T.S. Irene in 8/11, the Green Mountain Stage (bicycle) Race went on as planned the following weekend. It was not a decision made lightly. I think the MRV/Irene situation was not of the magnitude of the NYC/Sandy damage and destruction. We supported the Stage Race to be held, the Mad River Valley needed the money and cancelling all the multi-room-night stays would have compounded our problem. It also gave the Tourism Dept of Vt a hook saying VT was open for  Foliage business, as the damage was extreme in a small portion of the state, not the whole state. I think, however, in the case of NYC, the magnitude of damage and loss of life makes it a misguided decision to go on as planned.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 2, 2012)

No! 

Concessions should be made to let the Elite runners do the sold out Philly marathon in two weeks.


----------



## dansherpa (Nov 2, 2012)

For all of you voting "No", I assume you think the Steelers vs. Giants game should be cancelled for all the same reasons, not to mention Broadway shows, etc? 

I love the fact that ABC News this morning was reporting on the generators the marathon is using in Central Park not being repurposed on the needy - all while doing it with a live remote shoot using a truck or two full of equipment and generators that also weren't being repurposed on the needy.


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2012)

dansherpa said:


> For all of you voting "No", I assume you think the Steelers vs. Giants game should be cancelled for all the same reasons, not to mention Broadway shows, etc?



Not even remotely comparable...

Broadway is up and running on it's own...  There's no need for people to be pulled out of the crew to open the Schubert Theater.  
And Metlife Stadium has it's own crew to deal with stuff...


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 2, 2012)

+1 

what he said.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 2, 2012)

dansherpa said:


> For all of you voting "No", I assume you think the Steelers vs. Giants game should be cancelled for all the same reasons, not to mention Broadway shows, etc?
> 
> I love the fact that ABC News this morning was reporting on the generators the marathon is using in Central Park not being repurposed on the needy - all while doing it with a live remote shoot using a truck or two full of equipment and generators that also weren't being repurposed on the needy.



While I agree with dmc that the marathon is not even remotely comparable to a football game or theater, I agree with your comment about the news trucks using generator power to report that generators used in the marathon should be repurposed to help the needy. Bunch of unapologetic hypocrits!


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2012)

JimG. said:


> While I agree with dmc that the marathon is not even remotely comparable to a football game or theater, I agree with your comment about the news trucks using generator power to report that generators used in the marathon should be repurposed to help the needy. Bunch of unapologetic hypocrits!



News trucks dont have to repurpose their generators... It's their choice..

Our public service people and the resources we pay for as citizens should be used in relief...


----------



## dansherpa (Nov 2, 2012)

Your money is not paying for the marathon generators.  They are paid for by the race sponsors and runner entry fees.  As are the police and EMT details that line the course.

Are you saying that public service people are not used to pull off a football game with 60,000 spectators?  Of course they are.  Police and EMT's are all used and paid for by MetLife.


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2012)

dansherpa said:


> Are you saying that public service people are not used to pull off a football game with 60,000 spectators?  Of course they are.  Police and EMT's are all used and paid for by MetLife.



Our money pays for the them... They are our resource as a society.. so yeah - maybe the NFL game should be cancelled...

There will be police at the game sure... But the game doesn't span all five boroughs of NYC...


----------



## JimG. (Nov 2, 2012)

dansherpa said:


> Your money is not paying for the marathon generators.  They are paid for by the race sponsors and runner entry fees.  As are the police and EMT details that line the course.
> 
> Are you saying that public service people are not used to pull off a football game with 60,000 spectators?  Of course they are.  Police and EMT's are all used and paid for by MetLife.



Yeah, but a football game happens in a stadium, not along a 26 mile path through all 5 boroughs. There is no way it takes anywhere near as many police and EMT's to secure a football game as it does to secure 5 boroughs.
That said, I would not be a bit disturbed if the game was postponed too.
And I would feel for the runners who came to compete. My middle son plays soccer for Arlington and the section 1 playoffs are a mess. They may not be able to complete them and there may not be a section 1 representative in the state tournament. Arlington is ranked #2 in the state and favored to win section 1. What's worse, Brentwood LI, the #1 team in the state, has not even been able to start their sectional playoffs and they may not have a rep at states either. So the #1 and #2 teams in the state may not be able to play in the state tournament.
What can you do? My son is upset at the prospect, but he is a junior and has another year to play. How about the seniors who have had a kick ass year and who may not be able to compete for the state title? It's a hard lesson to learn when sacrifices have to be made for the benefit of others.

So yes, I feel very strongly for those runners.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 2, 2012)

dmc said:


> News trucks dont have to repurpose their generators... It's their choice..
> 
> Our public service people and the resources we pay for as citizens should be used in relief...



But don't you find it somewhat hypocritical that they use those generators to report that others aren't repurposing theirs?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a 96 yr old Aunt in Stuyesant Town complex t hat has b even without heat ,power , water for now 5 days with little or no hope of getting the STEAM heat line operational by CON ED for perhaps another WEEK or two . This is just one example of hundreds of thousands who are hurting and WITHOUT any interventionsYET by the City , State ! FEMA or anyone . The situation is DIRE , people are DYING and the damn Marathon is taking vital security and support resources away from tax paying New Yorkers in dire circumstances .

Several in our family have run the marathon in th peas t and LOVE it BUT  where in hell are the priorities ??????? people,are hurting,aNd there is absolutely ZERO excuse to run this event . Post pone it and take care of people


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 2, 2012)

It has now BEEN CANCELLED


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2012)

JimG. said:


> But don't you find it somewhat hypocritical that they use those generators to report that others aren't repurposing theirs?



Doesn't really matter what i think..  It's not my generator...  
If I had a generator and didn't need it - I'd lend it to someone down south..


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 2, 2012)

dansherpa said:


> For all of you voting "No", I assume you think the Steelers vs. Giants game should be cancelled for all the same reasons, not to mention Broadway shows, etc?


In addition to the marathon, NHL Winter Classic has been canceled too.


----------



## dansherpa (Nov 2, 2012)

Okay, now let's cancel that football game.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 2, 2012)

I think it depends where/how those emergency personnel are needed. If citizens still need help and personnel would be taken off rescue efforts, then it is not appropriate. Traffic has been a concern and the marathon would not have helped. I think if 100% proceeds were going to recovery efforts, it could be something to get behind. But even though they said that a portion would be donated, I imagine a lot of people would be making a lot of money and being supported by first responders needed else where.


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 2, 2012)

I heard the race organizer was personally donating $1M - hopefully that donation is still on the table despite the race being cancelled.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2012)

Guess AZ is the decider

race is cancelled

http://www.cnn.com/2012/11/02/us/new-york-marathon-race/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## JimG. (Nov 3, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I think it depends where/how those emergency personnel are needed. If citizens still need help and personnel would be taken off rescue efforts, then it is not appropriate. Traffic has been a concern and the marathon would not have helped. I think if 100% proceeds were going to recovery efforts, it could be something to get behind. But even though they said that a portion would be donated, I imagine a lot of people would be making a lot of money and being supported by first responders needed else where.



Nobody has gas...there are near riots at gas stations that have gas.

I live near Poughkeepsie and today I saw lines at every gas station near my house. People were in an uproar. Near chaos in places. I'm sure it is even worse closer to Manhattan if there is any gas left there. Looting in Staten Island. 

A little scary...those police could be used to supervise in that capacity right there.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 3, 2012)

Agreed. If tensions are running high, and especially if there is looting, the police have more important places to be.


----------



## Nick (Nov 3, 2012)

Is it going to be rescheduled, or just not happening this year at all? I think it's OK either way, i mean tourism is good but i'm not sure how bad things still are down there.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 3, 2012)

flat out canceled, not happening this year.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 3, 2012)

dansherpa said:


> Okay, now let's cancel that football game.



I agree it should also be cancelled. 

Surprised nobody ragged on the Knicks/Heat for playing last night.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 3, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Agreed. If tensions are running high, and especially if there is looting, the police have more important places to be.



Especially since they are in Staten Island for the start and that's one of the hardest hit areas. So them being there to run a marathon while people right there are suffering is just not appropriate.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 3, 2012)

Nick said:


> Is it going to be rescheduled, or just not happening this year at all? I think it's OK either way, i mean tourism is good but i'm not sure how bad things still are down there.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

No subways, overloaded buses, all week without power, people in NYc area are really suffering I'm not even posting pictures of our job loss because as bad as it is, there so much worse out there.


----------



## Edd (Nov 4, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Especially since they are in Staten Island for the start and that's one of the hardest hit areas. So them being there to run a marathon while people right there are suffering is just not appropriate.



Yeah that was going to be a bad visual. Friday morning it looked like the event was a go and I couldn't imagine how starting the marathon in Staten Island was going to fly.  I don't think they had a choice.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 4, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> I have a 96 yr old Aunt in Stuyesant Town complex t hat has b even without heat ,power , water for now 5 days with little or no hope of getting the STEAM heat line operational by CON ED for perhaps another WEEK or two . This is just one example of hundreds of thousands who are hurting and WITHOUT any interventionsYET by the City , State ! FEMA or anyone . The situation is DIRE , people are DYING and the damn Marathon is taking vital security and support resources away from tax paying New Yorkers in dire circumstances .
> 
> Several in our family have run the marathon in th peas t and LOVE it BUT  where in hell are the priorities ??????? people,are hurting,aNd there is absolutely ZERO excuse to run this event . Post pone it and take care of people





Warp Daddy said:


> It has now BEEN CANCELLED


Vibes to your people Warp!



dansherpa said:


> Okay, now let's cancel that football game.


There was a time in this debate that I agreed with you but then.......
Here's the story:
I have a friend who flew to NYC for the Marathon. 
She posted this pic just minutes before the notice of cancellation was announced. 


I was really bummed for her because she's a single mom who works hard as a nurse and took time off work, got sitter for her son and used all her extra $$ to do this. 
I thought the same way you do Dansherpa, but then she posted that she was bummed for the cancellation of the Marathon, but she and her friends were going to Sieze the Day!
They've been going to restaurants, have gone to a broadway show, and even visited/helped out yesterday with the hurricane cleanup.
She has an amazing understanding of why it needed to be cancelled, and she is someone who was really put out by the untimely cancellation.  

Your comparison of ball games and broadway shows doesn't wash. 

I do, however believe that repurposing of generators from unnecessary stuff, like remote TV broadcasting, is a very good idea.


----------



## billski (Nov 4, 2012)

*Rant*

We have whiners in our town complaining about being out of power for 3 days and thats not "good enough".  Get a grip guys.  Get a life.  Get down there and help.

Then they whine because the power company cuts down trees on their right of way.

:angry::angry:

Stupid is as stupid does


----------



## billski (Nov 4, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Nobody has gas...there are near riots at gas stations that have gas.
> 
> 
> This is a really naive question, but here goes.  Fuel in the tanks.  No electric.  How about a generator to run the pumps?  Use gas from the tanks.  I know, you need a special kind of generator.  Even just one pump running could help.
> ...


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 4, 2012)

*- Thankfully Some People Get IT!
*http://www.usnews.com/news/sports/articles/2012/11/04/ny-marathon-canceled-tell-that-to-the-runners -
"Thousands of runners poured into New York City's Central Park on Sunday morning to do what they had prepared so long to do — put in 26.2 miles."

"Hundreds of other runners, wearing their marathon shirts and backpacks full of supplies, took the ferry to hard-hit Staten Island and ran to hard-hit neighborhoods to help."

"Shortly after dawn, groups of runners started gathering on the edges of Central Park to warm up, take photos and drop off clothing and other items for storm victims."

"Many runners were finding a way to volunteer for storm victims. On the steps of a statue just outside the park at Columbus Circle, a newly created grassroots group called Run4All was collecting donations in cardboard boxes."

"Staten Island resident Jonscott Turco gave instructions. "The devastation and damage you are about to wander into ... " He paused, almost teary. "It's pretty extraordinary. The only thing I can prepare you for is they're still finding people, remains."

"For runner Hana Abdo, the whole scene was striking. When she found out the marathon had been cancelled, "I was almost in tears because I've been training for two years," she said."But what is two years of my life to somebody's whole life?"


----------



## JimG. (Nov 4, 2012)

Good for them, and your friend Trekchick...you get lemons, make lemonade.

Such a shame it often takes a catastrophe to have the real good in people come out.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm glad you posted that link.
My friend posted this: 
Ok, so I didn't run 26.2 this morning, but I did have an AMAZING NYC marathon run! We started off by meeting up to donate items for those affected by the hurricane, and then ran over to Central Park where we were joined by literally THOUSANDS of NYC marathon runners. It was incredible. The weather was absolutely perfect, and I could not stop smiling. The heart of the runners who were out there, the generosity of the New Yorkers who came out and manned impromptu aid stations in the park, and the fantastic atmosphere just filled my heart to overflowing. Truly one of the most incredible experiences I've ever had, marathon or not. Thank you, New York.​


			
				〽❄❅;732946 said:
			
		

> *- Thankfully Some People Get IT!
> *http://www.usnews.com/news/sports/articles/2012/11/04/ny-marathon-canceled-tell-that-to-the-runners -
> "Thousands of runners poured into New York City's Central Park on Sunday morning to do what they had prepared so long to do — put in 26.2 miles."
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 4, 2012)

Warp, I sent you a PM, but it's not showing up in my sent folder. My Sister lives in Stuy Town too. All of her services have been restored. She said that some people may still be without heat if they live in the units that were actually flooded, near the East River, avenue C. Have you been able to contact your Aunt? The management, with the help of volunteers,  has been doing door to door checks of all residents. They have been bringing food to those who can't leave their apartments. Hope your Aunt is well.

Kudos to the would be race participants for chipping in and making the best of a raw deal for them.


----------



## billski (Nov 4, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> Kudos to the would be race participants for chipping in and making the best of a raw deal for them.



That's class.  They were in town already.  Let's hope it made a difference and the packs were BIG!

The runners weren't the villains in this one.  Probably did more good than the donation the NY marathon committee's bucks.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Nov 5, 2012)

Obviously when a tragedy like this happens it becomes a sensitive issue on both sides of the fence. On one hand the devastation is so bad and peoples lives are effected for years to come. People lost everything and even though they will rebuild their lives...it will never be the same...never. Lost photos of family, everything that was "you" is gone. And when I say "you" I mean, your life, your home, your street, your neighborhood and your neighbors....all gone!

One the other hand life has to go on. In an area like the meca where life is non stop literally things like the marathon are always happening. And those "things" if you will help shape and make NYC what it is today..

That being said obviously a median was worked out...The race was officially cancelled like it should have been. Were runners from around the world inconvenienced???....not as much as the ones effected by the storm were. In fact, they still ran a race! in NYC..

But ultimately this is a perfect example of how life moves on. Its just going to take a little longer and more patience for the people who need to rebuild.

For the runners lol...well there is always next year..unless of course something like this happens in your home town...training for a race in NYC might take a back seat....to having no back seat at all.....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 5, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> Warp, I sent you a PM, but it's not showing up in my sent folder. My Sister lives in Stuy Town too. All of her services have been restored. She said that some people may still be without heat if they live in the units that were actually flooded, near the East River, avenue C. Have you been able to contact your Aunt? The management, with the help of volunteers,  has been doing door to door checks of all residents. They have been bringing food to those who can't leave their apartments. Hope your Aunt is well.
> 
> Kudos to the would be race participants for chipping in and making the best of a raw deal for them.


p


Thanks CH this did nt show up on my pm so I sent u an email 

all the best

Warp


----------



## dmc (Nov 5, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> Warp, I sent you a PM, but it's not showing up in my sent folder. My Sister lives in Stuy Town too. All of her services have been restored. She said that some people may still be without heat if they live in the units that were actually flooded, near the East River, avenue C. Have you been able to contact your Aunt? The management, with the help of volunteers,  has been doing door to door checks of all residents. They have been bringing food to those who can't leave their apartments. Hope your Aunt is well.
> 
> Kudos to the would be race participants for chipping in and making the best of a raw deal for them.



My friends are back in Stuy Town now as well...  Good thing...


----------



## marcski (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm a lifetime New Yorker.  Born in Brooklyn, grew up in the 'burbs about 20 miles from midtown.  Moved back to the City for about 10 years during and after grad school and now live about 23 miles north of mid-town.  

My thoughts are this:  We had baseball games a week after 9-11.  They should have run the Marathon.

Baseball became a rallying point for the City and the Country.

http://www.pbs.org/baseball-the-tenth-inning/america/our-baseball/

First Met home game was 10 days after 9-11:




"As we look back on the tragic events of 9/11/01, let's try to focus more  on the unity that overcame the country, especially in New York City.  The Mets' victory that night was not only a victory for the team, but it  was also a victory for all of New York City. Slowly but surely, wounds  were being healed, and New Yorkers conveyed the message that they were  no longer afraid."  Quoted from:  

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ter-91101-reverberates-for-new-york-mets-fans


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm with you marcski all the way.  However I have an augmented view of things.  One week out from 9-11 there wasn't much anyone could do about it.  It was offices, not peoples home.  I never want to diminish the agony of everyone.  Most everyone seemed to know someone who perished.  It was dreadful.

This storm was different.  There are still people being rescued.  There are still deaths occurring.  There are many homeless.  Gas lines ruptured, sewers collapsed, no water, no electric.  People can still do something to help.  The damage can be responded to in the short term.  While many people suffered long term traumatic stress syndrome and other horrible conditions, they were treated over many many years.   Again, I would never diminish the pain and agony of 9-11.

One difference is that people could still be urgently responded to.  In 9-11, it was helplessness.  God bless all who suffered in 9-11 and last week.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sure you can compare the storm to 9/11. Obviously, a lot more people died in 9/11. But the death and destruction was limited to one very small location. Except for those that died in the building or on the plane, everyone else was safe, had a home, had heat food water, etc. Had a way to get to work when they were ready to return. Entire neighborhoods (safe Ground Zero) were not disaster areas for days going on weeks. Additionally, the marathon was scheduled sooner than 10 days. I don't think a marathon would have served as a rallying point. With 9/11, people could sit down a watch the game and not fear for their personal well being on a very basic and primal level. That can't be said for the marathon. And there is of course difference in scope of who would care to rally around a marathon vs a baseball game. I don't know how you make that decision but I don't think a comparison to 9/11 is appropriate.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 5, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Not sure you can compare the storm to 9/11. Obviously, a lot more people died in 9/11. But the death and destruction was limited to one very small location. Except for those that died in the building or on the plane, everyone else was safe, had a home, had heat food water, etc. Had a way to get to work when they were ready to return. Entire neighborhoods (safe Ground Zero) were not disaster areas for days going on weeks. Additionally, the marathon was scheduled sooner than 10 days. I don't think a marathon would have served as a rallying point. With 9/11, people could sit down a watch the game and not fear for their personal well being on a very basic and primal level. That can't be said for the marathon. And there is of course difference in scope of who would care to rally around a marathon vs a baseball game. I don't know how you make that decision but I don't think a comparison to 9/11 is appropriate.



Very true.  But even more importantly is the nature of the disaster.  After 911 people needed a rallying point.  They needed to show that they had not been beat down by someone else, that they bad guys hadn't won.  There is no need to prove that point against the weather. There is no statement to be made. You just need to focus on rebuilding.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 5, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Very true.  But even more importantly is the nature of the disaster.  After 911 people needed a rallying point.  They needed to show that they had not been beat down by someone else, that they bad guys hadn't won.  There is no need to prove that point against the weather. There is no statement to be made. You just need to focus on rebuilding.



+1


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 8, 2012)

\o/ Philly came thru - opened up 3000 spots in our sold out marathon for those who couldn't run NY. I suspect it raise the bar, should be a good race for the elite runners!


----------

